#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Каталоги, описания, тексты

## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток

Немного про обновления сайта dharmalib.ru и сайта jonang.ru.

Для тех кто интересуется, что же таки содержится в том же Кангьюре, появился небольшой каталог (пока он построен до текстов раздела йога-тантра) - http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B0t%D1%8Ci . Раскрыв спойлеры, можно прочесть о том, что в каком разделе содержится. В каталог включены краткие описания структуры того или иного текста, название на санскрите и тибетском, указания на переводчиков и пр. Кроме того сейчас можно посмотреть какие текстовые собрания можно найти для той или иной школы тибетского буддизма. Так что если кто захочет узнать - что таки есть, можно пройти по ссылке http://www.dharmalib.ru/k%D0%B0t-6/i...nn%D0%BE%D0%B5 . Далее выбрать нужную школу и можно смотреть какие собрания с каким количеством томов можно отыскать. Большая часть этих текстовых собраний - есть в наличии, даже если в описании можно увидеть, что собрания отсутствуют.

Поскольку на сайте ведутся работы по составлению каталогов, описаний, описаний различных мест, учителей и пр., то приглашаются все желающие поработать не только на себя. Одно из требований - знание английского языка, поскольку большинство кратких описаний составлено на нем. В частности скоро пойдут в работу описания мест, связанных с той или иной школой, учителей, линий воплощений.

Также есть и небольшие другие проекты, которые хотелось бы запустить в работу как для сайта dharmalib.ru, так и для сайта jonang.ru.

Все задачи, материалы и пр. - будут выкладываться на форуме сайта dharmalib.ru. Там же надо будет выкладывать и результат.

С уважением. Олег

----------

Neljorma (11.04.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (11.04.2013), Аурум (11.04.2013), Ашвария (11.04.2013), Вова Л. (17.04.2013), Гошка (18.04.2014), Джнянаваджра (11.04.2013), Иляна (14.06.2013), лесник (18.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (27.09.2013), Тензин Таши (11.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2013), Чиффа (08.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте стали появляться каталоги пещер, мест паломничества, списки мест связанных с той или иной школой буддизма и пр.
Приглашаются все, кто знает немного английский язык и может потратить часть своего драгоценного времени на поиски материалов и составление кратких описаний.

----------

Ашвария (17.04.2013), Гошка (18.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

В ближайшие дни заработает мобильная версия сайта. 
Желающие приглашаются для тестирования.

----------


## Карма Палджор

По ссылке http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B0t%D1%8Ci
выложена уже часть каталога Кангьюра редакции Деге вплоть до раздела крия-тантр (и часть раздела крия-тантр). И наконец-то пройден экватор в составлении каталога этого издания. 

Для тестирования мобильной версии - все еще принимаются пожелания о том, что должно быть доступно и что надо поменять.

----------

Аурум (14.06.2013), Ашвария (14.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

И вот и закончилось составление каталога Кангьюра редакции Деге. Ссылка выше. И сайт снова возвращается в обычный режим работы с переводами

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайта появились каталоги верхнего уровня, с указанием наличествующих текстовых собраний. Хотя часть из них отмечена как отсутствующая в наличии - эта информация уточняется и будет исправлена в ближайшие дни.

Списки возможно доступных текстовых собраний можно увидеть по адресу:
http://dharmalib.ru/kаt-6/осnоvniе-соbраniya

Сейчас завершена предварительная работа над 1,2 и 4-м основными собраниями. В ближайшее время будет завершена работа над четвертым и будут сверяться каталоги на предмет наличия текстов и собраний.
Если будет заинтересованность в каком-либо отдельном собрании (чтобы побыстрее составить каталог того или иного собрания на русском языке внепланово) - пишите здесь или на форуме сайта (это лучше всего)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Также стали доступны в полном или не совсем полном варианте следующие тексты:
Джонанг
- Сущность пара-шуньята-мадхьямаки
- Строфы определяющих имен Тары-Освободительницы,
- Золотые чётки Тары
- Стадии пути Ваджрной Колесницы Сияющий ваджр небесного пространства

Крия-тантра и дхарани
- великое знание Апараджиты
- Ритуал единственного слога, мантра благородного Манджушри
- Заклинание Грахаматрки матери планет-граха (два варианта)
- Заклинание благородного Джамбхалашри (два варианта)
- Заклинание для удержания [в памяти и постижения] благородной Махапратисары

Чоклинг терсар
- Сокровищница ума. Глубокая капля Тары-Освободительницы. Внутренняя практика с ритуалом посвящения
- Сущность [активности по] подчинению демонов. Активность килаи Дюкьи Щечена
- Сердечная практика. Краткая йога каналов. Полыхание изначальной мудрости (цикл Ачалы)


- "Очищенная капля бессмертия" Практика мандалы долголетия благородной Освободительницы
- Сущностный метод высшего якши – божества богатства
- Сущностный метод благородного [божества] Поток Богатства
- Активность высшего Якши – божества богатства
- Практика прислуги Владыки Богатства
- Восемь Учений, самовозникших и самоявленных. Практика всесовершенного великого Гаруды вместе с посвящением Ожерелье из ваджрных драгоценностей
- Сердце ваджра. Ритуал благословенного Высшего из Лекарей вместе с посвящением Драгоценный камень ляпис-лазури
- Небесное Учение, сокровищница ума, устная передача, сокровенный цикл. Практика ста святых семейств мирных и гневных [божеств]
- Мингью Дордже. Практика Ваджабхайравы и подношение торма
- Сокровенная практика Авалокитешвары. Ежедневная практика самоосвобождения страдания. "Очищенное сострадание"
- Мингьюр Дордже. Львиноголовая дакини
- Цикл практик Ваджрасаттвы [из писаний монастыря] Миндролинг

подраздел Гуру Драгпо
- Визуализация для начитывания [мантры] защиты, отвращения [от себя] и уничтожения из [цикла учений] пьющего кровь Гневного Лотоса.
- Ежедневная ритуальная практика Гневного Учителя
- Исполнение сердечных обязательств Пьющего кровь Гневного Лотоса «Тучи океана желаемого»
- Молитва линии [передачи] практики Гневного Учителя из новых сокровищниц
- Наикратчайший ритуал [подношения] обычного торма обладающих обязательствами [божеств].
- Практика пьющего кровь [трёх ядов] Гневного Учителя “Являющая дождь истинных достижений”
- Ритуал [подношения] торма пьющего кровь Гневного Лотоса, озаглавленный «Разрушение всех врагов и препятствий»
- Ритуальная практика вазы активности из [учений] Гневного Учителя
- Ритуальная практика Великого Гневного Учителя

Северные сокровищницы
- Некоторые стадии порождения себя Ежедневно исполняемые ритуалы из Северных Сокровищниц
- Самопорождение восьми Херук
- Тайная практика Хаягривы
- Практика Хаягривы для подчинения недоброжелательных духов-дрегпа
- Практика самопорождение в форме Килаи из Северных Сокровищниц
- ПРАКТИКА ЯМАНТАКИ

Сангье Лингпа
- Ритуал посвящения [передача] текстов тома

Ньингма
- НАКОПЛЕНИЕ “KUSALI”: УНИЧТОЖЕНИЕ1 ЧЕТЫРЕХ ДЕМОНОВ ЕДИНСТВЕННОЙ СТРОКОЙ.
- Сжатые наставления к Прибежищу и бодхичитте и руководство к Сангье чойцогме
- Дюджом Линга. Цикл учений Лама-шитро. Учитель, объединяющий мирных и гневных божеств
- Джацён Ньингпо. Ветра и каналы. Тайная сокровищница небесных божеств. Круг сновидения и ясного света
- Джацён Ньингпо. Ветра и каналы. Тайная сокровищница небесных божеств ясный свет, что сам чист от заблуждений

----------

Ашвария (07.09.2013), Вольдемар (07.09.2013), Гошка (18.04.2014), Нико (07.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте продолжают публиковаться списки текстовых собраний и переводы.
Но сейчас - о списках текстовых собраний. На данный момент опубликовано семь из девяти списков. Каталоги к ним пока отсутствуют, но уже можно смотреть и осуществлять поиск хотя бы нужных собраний. Хотя в большинстве случаев и написано, что того или иного текстового собрания нет в наличии, это не всегда так. Сейчас просто составляются списки. Потом появятся и каталоги, хотя общее количество томов на тибетском - несколько тысяч. Итак:
Первое собрание
Второе собрание
Третье собрание
Четвертое собрание
Пятое собрание
Шестое собрание
Седьмое собрание

Также на сайте снова появилась возможность настроить поддержку нескольких языков. И если у кого-то появится желание попереводить тексты на свой родной (или скажем на западные) язык, то будет оказана поддержка в этом начинании. Но об этом в личку или через личные сообщения или форум сайта

----------

Гошка (18.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток.

В этом выпуске мы немного расскажем о том, какие изменения могут произойти на сайте в ближайшее время, какие тексты могут появиться. а также о том какие курсы планируются и какими могут быть их плоды. Сразу следует оговориться, что данный выпуск новостей сайта будет частично дублироваться в рассылке с сайта или с адреса администратора. Поэтому сразу приносим свои извинения, за несколько большее количество информации, чем предполагалось при подготовке рассылки.

Итак. Сперва о новых поступлениях. Как некоторым из посетителей сайта известно, на сайте велись работы по переводу некоторых глав Горной Дхармы Карма Чагме.
Сегодня стали доступными следующие главы этого труда:
- 31  Практика абсолютного уровня таковости из общей [практики] божеств медитации непревзойдённой [тантры]
- 32 Практика единства божеств медитации и небесных божеств [в соответствии] с непревзойдёнными [тантрами] старой и новых [традиций]
- 33 Лёгкие [для исполнения] коренные строфы магического колеса йоги
- 39 Поведение. Ритуальная практика сынов Победоносного
Появилась и вторая часть комментарий на четыре пиршества Чода Трома Нагмо - комментарий на белое пиршество
Также выложена первая часть текста Йеше-лама, которая касается объяснений предварительных практик

Из других новостей, следует упомянуть то, что касается администрирования сайта. Еще раз повторюсь, что все записи, которые не соответствуют правилам сайта - будут удаляться. Это связано не с какими-либо личными претензиями к некоторым из посетителей сайта, а с тем, что каждый день приходится удалять регистрирующихся спамеров. Также сейчас на неопределенное время будет отключена мобильная версия.

Также все желающие приглашаются на форум сайта для обсуждения дальнейших проектов и пожеланий. У переводчиков свои планы и свои работы, поэтому есть сильное желание обсудить какие нововведения вам хотелось бы увидеть на сайте, какие циклы текстов, сервисы и пр., и др. Форум открыт для всех желающих, поэтому обсуждение можно провести там. По крайней мере будет видно на что на сайте необходимо обратить внимание и чем его дополнить.

Также новость для тех ,кто слушал онлайн-трансляции по жентонгу. Далее все ссылки будут выкладываться либо на сайте dharmalib.ru, либо в соответствующей группе в фейсбуке. Это вызвано отсутствием заинтересованных среди представителей линии Джонанг в РФ. Так как отсутствует заинтересованость в оубчающем курсе, материалы будут предоставляться тем, кто действительно желает изучить этот вид воззрения.

И еще небольшая невость для желающих изучать тибетский язык. 
В скором времени, предварительно - во второй половине января, будут запущены курсы по изучению тибетского языка. Все они будут проходить в виде онлайн трансляций. Домашние задания потом будут присылаться и проверяться. Часть из заданий будет публиковаться на сайте. В курсы буду твключены базовый уровень (учение читать ,писать, работа со словарем и пр.). И разговорный, где будут предоставлены основные особенности тибетского разговорного. апри обучении будет использоваться диалект централнього Тибета, как наиболее узнаваемый всеми. Как дополнительная опция могут быть предоставлены тексты ,в которых показывается как надо читать санскритские мантры. Заявки на обучение оставляйте на форуме сайта. Там же будут выкладываться и уроки, задания и другие материалы. Обучать будет Филиппов О.Э.

С уважением. Администрация сайта http://dharmalib.ru

----------


## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток. Сайт восстановил свою работу. В ближайшее время можно ожидать появление текстов, переведенных Сергеем Хосом. Также в скором времени появятся работающие словари на основе сборника текстов медицинской терминологии и махавьютпатти..

Впрочем на сайте добавился раздел проектов ,где можно посмотреть какие работы ведутся. В настоящее время там указаны не все существующие проекты.

http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/proekty

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014), Ашвария (06.04.2014), Влад К (05.04.2014), Нико (06.04.2014), Эделизи (19.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну что же. какое то время не писал. ну да ладно
Сейчас на сайте появился текст двадцать пять врат праджня парамиты. И скоро появятся еще тексты практик, которые были переданы Пема Дордже Ринпоче.

Но как видно, сейчас снова может поднятсья вопрос поиска текстов. А посему предлагаю  присутствующим поддержать проект в плане поддержки составления каталогов различных собраний. Количество томов на данный помент превышает 5-6 тысяч. Объем работ вы примерно можете себе представить (коли Кангьюр Деге приходилось вычитывать для составления каталога). Можно составить каталоги работ различных школ и мастеров . Но без финансовой поддержки это невозможно. Слишком большие объемы.


Помогая составить каталога вы облегчаете работу не только мою ,но и других переводчиков. В частности в отношении поиска нужных вам текстов
А также вы облегчаете жизнь себе, посокльку можете сками определить что именно вам надо. А потом найти нужный вам текст

----------

Гошка (18.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да ладно, просто торопливый набор, обычные опечатки. О знании языка это не говорит. Вообще, это работа корректора, если речь об издательском деле.

----------

Тензин Таши (18.04.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Сергей, я уже несколько лет  работаю с книгами абсолютно чуждой мне буддийской школы. Там - примерно такой же язык, как у "переводчика" (см. выше), разве что на порядок хуже. И что же - мне тоже стоит спихивать всё "на корректора"... или переписывать полностью весь текст самому?  :Smilie:   Как Вы сами считаете?

Тут дело вовсе не в наборе... Наверное, если человек жаждет получить финансирование своих проектов, то мог бы и постараться вычитать свое "коммерческое предложение". Вы же, к примеру, не пойдете искать работу или спонсора, имея на руках резюме, полное ошибок? Не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Danke. Danke! Спасиб, мой друг, но пириводчик с таким понимайм родная язык нафиг не нужн так да? А посиму придлагаю присутсвающим напливать на проект в плане поддержки саставления каталога. Угу? ... Финансавая поддержка нахрен, такой пириводчик, который так не знай совй родной язык нахрин, да? А как он могет пониамйт чужая языка? 
> 
> Если  исправить пириводчик своя сообщения - скриншот есть, да


У меня вон вообще русских в родне нет, и шо???
Может человек уставший и с телефону пишет и зрение снизилось таких вот буквоправоверных редахтыров читать, и вообще разве такоевот Правилами форума прописано раскоряживать чужие посты на псы, что ли???
Сами переводите ежли хотите.
И потом в некоторых письменах, например конкретно в санскрите (праджня парамита кья??) не предусмотрено вооообще больших слогов, тоисть буков. А мой Т-9 редактор телефону покруче Вас коньки отбрасывает между прочим вотЪ.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток.
В ближайшие два-три дня на сайте начнет работу словарь медицинской терминологии (около восьми сотен позиций). К сожалению словарь тибетско-английский, поэтому если найдутся желающие над ним поколдовать и перевести адекватно английский на русский, будет хорошо.

Следующим будет либо тибетско-тибетский, либо махавьютпатти.

----------

Ашвария (18.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Небольшая новость для тех кто занимается тибетской медициной.
На сайте появился словарь медицинской терминологии (около восьми сотен терминов с небольшими пояснениями). Словарь тибетско-английский ,но если у кого появится желание перевести термины на русский, данный почин будет приветствоваться.

Собственно ссылка: 
http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/meditsinskij

----------


## Карма Палджор

Скоро, буквально в течении нескольких дней, т.е. до праздников, планируется выложить списки более чем трех сотен божеств тибетского буддизма с указанием санскритского экавивалента названия и русского варианта имени. Ждите обновления сайта. Всё будет оформлено в виде словаря (также как и медицинские термины) и будет доступно для всех.

Начинающих переводчиков ждут на сайте.

----------

Ашвария (26.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2014), Эделизи (19.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Предварительное время готовности списков божеств, учителей и пр. с названиями на тибетском и санскрите - конец этой недели.
Как кто-то помнит, одно время был небольшой проект, куда включались списки мантр из сборника, присланного когда-то Доржиком.

Со временем мантры из этого сборника также будут включены в этот небольшой словарик. То есть при нахождении того или иного термина, имени божества и пр. - можно также будет увидеть и используемые в практике этого божества мантры.

----------

Ашвария (19.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Привет всем
Чтобы не затягивать ожидание, сегодня-завтра будет запущен тибетско-тибетский словарь. Пока будет добавлен поиск по 11-13 буквам. Постепенно, вполне возможно уже в июне, будет загружен весь словарь. Справка о том как работать со словарем - будет располагаться на странице словаря (ссылка после названия).

И на этой или следующей неделе будет добавлен поиск по спискам божеств.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток!

На сайте проведены технические работы, связанные с переносом данных на другую версию платформы. Благодаря этому удалось заново включить словари. В настоящее время доступны словарь Рериха и словарь медицинских терминов. В последующем количество подключенных онлайн-словарей будет расти. Также снова заработал раздел проектов, где можно посмотреть текущие проекты сайта. При желании можно сделать заявку на добавление еще какого-либо проекта (на форуме). О важнейшем на сегодня проекте - далее.
Ввиду того, что каталоги текстовых собраний сейчас достаточно актуальны, есть идея составить их для наиболее популярных собраний. Примером такой работы может служить недавно составленный каталог Кангьюра редакции Деге. Изначально имелся примерный каталог трёх Кангьюров и Тенгьюров, сделанный в Тохоку на тибетском, а также каталог Кангьюра издания Дерге. При вычитке были найдены расхождения как с первым, так и со вторым, и составлено содержание каждого текста
по главам и разделам. Около 200 коротких текстов из разных разделов переведены на русский.
Предполагается обработать в первую очередь собрания: Тенгьюр редакции Деге, собрания работ кагьюпинских учителей (Кармапы), некоторые основные собрания работ учителей Сакья (пять иерархов), Джонанг (Долпопа и Таранатха), каталоги собраний тантр школы Ньингма (собрания Цамдраг, Тингкье, сто тысяч тантр Вайрочаны), возможно каталог Кангьюра и Катена традиции бон, каталоги собраний работ Цонкапы.
Приглашаются к сотрудничеству переводчики тибетского языка, в том числе и начинающие. Работа начинающих переводчиков будет поддерживаться консультациями у более опытных специалистов, пояснением трудных мест, дополнительным обучением.
Ищутся спонсоры для финансирования работ. Репост в социальных сетях приветствуется.

С уважением. Администрация сайта

Ссылки:
словари
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/slovari
словарь Рериха
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/slovar-rerikha
медицинские термины
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/meditsinskij
тибетско-тибетский словарь
http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru...tsko-tibetskij
божества, учителя, мантры (в работе)
http://www.dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru...hitelya-mantry

Проекты
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/proekty
Каталог Кангьюра редакции Деге
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/...edaktsiya-dege
Пример статьи из каталога
http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/...achakra-tantru

----------

Ашвария (23.05.2014), Гошка (23.05.2014), Нико (25.05.2014), Эделизи (23.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Начались работы по публикации небольшого словаря (пока планируется около пяти сотен наименований) имен божеств, учителей и пр. с использованием санскрита (не itrans). Сегодня-завтра будет опубликовано около 200 наименований. Предположительно на следующей неделе предварительные работы по публикации списков будут завершены.

http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/...hitelya-mantry

Если при работе кто-то обнаружит, что словарные статьи не полны или отсутствует божества того или иного цикла или имена некоторых учителей - пишите на форуме сайта.

----------

Ашвария (30.05.2014), Влад К (01.06.2014), Гошка (01.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну а пока на форуме разговаривают о разном, был выложен тибетско-тибетский

http://dharmalib.ru/index.php/ru-RU/tibetsko-tibetskij

----------

Ашвария (27.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На сайте начал выкладываться перевод одного из текстов Джамгон Конгтрула, посвященный истории терма и тертёнов. В тексте много разных разделов и жизнеописаний. Есть и моменты связанные с историей буддизма и бон (традиционалистам не понравится... совсем). Текст будет по мере возможности перемещаться в отдельный раздел в статьях. Пока части текста будут публиковаться и располагаться на главной странице сайта. Следите за обновлениями. 

Не исключено что начиная с сентября также будут проводиться трансляции по жентонгу. формат проведения трансляций может несколько измениться. Все объявления будут в группе на фейсбуке, Вконтакте и на сайте.

Все вопросы о переводах, проектах, текстах, работе со словарями и пр. - просьба задавать на сайте.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Для тех кто не часто бывает на форуме Сураджа, но принимал участие в поддержке перевода нескольких глав из Горной Дхармы Карма Чагме.
Закончен второй цикл перевода, куда включается глава о знаках, практике защитников и пр. Можно заходить на сайт и смотреть.

Для всех остальных - после проверки, корректировки на основании замечаний собственно тех кто поддерживал, дополнений и пр - главы будут доступны в магазине.

К тому времени появится еще небольшой кусочек из истории тертёнов Джамгона Конгтрула.
И для тех кто сюда редко заглядывает, но таки читает новости.
Теперь данные сайта и данные по проектам можно читать и в Вконтакте. Все вопросы по возможным переводам (в том числе с английского языка) можно задавать там или на сайте
vk.com/club73616905

----------

Юань Дин (08.08.2014)

----------

